# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Messages d'erreurs dtaills

## Aquellito

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis en train de configurer IIS 7 sur Widows Server 2008 R2 et je bloque sur un point. Je n'arrive pas  afficher mes messages d'erreurs ASP de faon dtaille.

Le message d'erreur retourn est  chaque fois :



> An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator. 
> If you are the system administrator please click here to find out more about this error.


J'ai voulu suivre cette procdure (http://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/564/c...er-by-default/) mais je n'ai pas le menu appropri. Peut-tre un service de rle manquant ?

En tous les cas, je n'ai pas la ligne *Send Errors To Browser* qui je pense me permettrais de rsoudre mon problme....ou pas  ::aie:: 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une petite ide ?

Merci bien,
Axel

----------


## ocram59290

il faut dployer les proprits de dbogage

----------


## Aquellito

Chez moi ce menu n'est pas au dessus de 'Services', je l'ai donc tout simplement zapp... J'ai pas d'excuse, j'aurais du chercher plus.

a marche, merci encore  ::ccool::

----------

